# turbovital igf-1



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone used this product

any reviews on it

thinking of purchasing some but would like some opinions 1st

cant find much on google

thanks


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

I know they have a web site - address is on the box - something like *****i think. I hope its good cos i just picked a box up for future use! I believe its the same manufactures as hygetropine GH - box is very good quality and nicely packaged - although that doesnt mean its any good!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

my mate just finished it says he has lost alot of bodyfat had increased hunger increased pumps vascularity

hes always done it injections into the fat though i wanted to try im into the biceps and triceps see if theres any site growth off it

anyone else guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can we quantify "alot of fatloss" yes IGF does help with fatloss but it is not a fat burner what he might of thought was fatloss was tightening of the skin through the added fullness


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i guess so

you no what your talking about more than any of us

just wondered if people have experienced this brand only my mate rates it over other brands he has tried


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not about that to be honest but alot of people say fatloss when they don't actually have their fat tested, it is normally down to tighter skin from the pump....

i am not sure if this stuff is actually from Hygene as i have not used it but i have never heard of crap IGF-1 as it is dirt cheap to produce maybe Robsta knows if this is the stuff from Hygene


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

The web site has references to hyge on it and the packaging is identical box with the vials in an identical tray, 25 to a box -likely its the same people.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

likely because it looks the samer Phil....i could show you several sites whith the same boxes...etc and they are definatly fake.....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its on Hygenes main website too.....


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Is this brand available from research sites or not?just curious cause local sources where i'm from seem to be dreaming up prices on peptides and liquid AI's.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with Pscarb. IGF-1 is not a fatburner. More than anything, you shouldn't notice much of any fat gain while on it because of its nutrient partitioning effects.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its from hygene

and its very good im using it well off cycle and its definatly helping maintain some what


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Basically, hygene is into 3 different lots now....lin's stuff, hygene, and bio-hygene...all producing gh. the original hygene is now bio-hygene and their igf is igetropin....turbovital is supposed to be ok...


----------



## nikola (May 1, 2009)

i am going to try with turbovital for 6 weeks. should i expect some negative side effects with dosage of 100 mcg (2X50mcg) dayly? thanks for the answer in advanced.


----------



## andybo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Gang,

I am a newbie, and am currently getting some good results from the turbovital IGF-1 from site injections. Great pumps and growth.

I am seeking to get some from source, is this possible (in the UK). I have tried the www.turbovital.com. Any other suggestions? Many thanks in advance. Cheers, Andy.


----------

